# Brine for pops bacon too shallow....



## sirsmokey (Feb 4, 2016)

So let me start by saying that I think I read well over 100 full threads in the bacon section here and I can't recal seeing the answer to my question. I'm doing pops brine on some belly as we speak and I followed the recipe beside the reduction of white salt. I set the three hunks in the bucket and the 1 gallon of brine was not enough to cover it. I went ahead and made a half gallon more of the brine using half of the ingriedient quantities including the pink salt. My belly is 9.34 lb . I should have asked if it was ok to add the extra brine ahead of me doing it but I was on a roll and didn't wanna stop. Will this be ok since there is more cure per pound of meat now that I added the extra half gallon of brine? Please tell me yes. I'm thinking it will be ok but I wanna check.  I'm thinking if anything maybe take it out a little early if the extra addition was too much. Oh and I have them standing on the sides ( like in the original posting for the brine) and some parts are touching together. Should I give the bucket a little shake every couple of days so the liquid can get to all of it? 













image.jpeg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 4, 2016





Thanks guys.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 4, 2016)

Its ok to do that and you will be fine.

I usually don't mess with the meat or brine while curing.  Maybe others do?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2016)

You'll be fine....   You have approx. 15# of water, salt and sugar....   + 10#'s of meat....   1 Tbs of cure + 1/2 Tbs. = 5 tsp. of cure.....  5 tsp is good for 25#'s of stuff...


----------



## sirsmokey (Feb 4, 2016)

Ohhhhhhh thank HEAVENS! I got bit nervous. Thanks Dave for getting my nerves back in order. And C farmer, that's kind of what I was think . Thanks. I'll just let it sit and leave it alone the whole time.  Now that i see the "#s of stuff ", it looks familiar. I love how you say " stuff " . It cracks me up but it's a language I can understand. :yahoo:


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2016)

As far as moving them around in the brine, I asked Pop's that same question the first time I used his brine. He said yes, give them a stir daily.


----------



## sirsmokey (Feb 5, 2016)

Hahaha thanks dirt saylor! That's funny I just came on here to ask about the color liquid kind of settling down about an inch and more of a clear liquid on top. Like it was seperating a little . Guess I don't need to ask now! Thanks! I gave it a stir when I saw that. I like the idea of checking it anyway to make sure it didn't pop out of the water a little


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2016)

SirSmokey said:


> Hahaha thanks dirt saylor! That's funny I just came on here to ask about the color liquid kind of settling down about an inch and more of a clear liquid on top. Like it was seperating a little . Guess I don't need to ask now! Thanks! I gave it a stir when I saw that. I like the idea of checking it anyway to make sure it didn't pop out of the water a little


Just make sure you don't smoke it unless the wind is blowing "Due East" at that time.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## sirsmokey (Feb 5, 2016)

Haha it's been noted bear carver ! Oh and by the way, your extra smokey recipe is my next go at bacon . Yup, I'm already planning something else. I get on a kick and watch out. Everything but the kitchen sink ends up in the smoker.


----------

